# 6 new fuel injectors?!!!



## vtnpgh (Feb 13, 2004)

All,

I have a 1994 Nissan Maxima. About 3 weeks ago, when the fuel guage read almost "E", I started to stall out, usually while accelerating uphill (like when I'm on the on-ramp to I-79 on my way home from work). I put some fuel cleaner in it, and filled it up, and it ran fine again. Then, when it got to "E" again, it started again. So, I filled it up again, and it was fine.

Then, one day it started to misfire badly. I took it into the Nissan shop here and they hooked it up to their computer and now they say I need all 6 fuel injectors replaced! $1200. I'm skeptical. They say that they "ohmed" the injectors and they show between 18-19 and they should be 14-16 (?). 

It still starts up everytime, and it goes, but it sure rattles and shakes. Should I just try some fuel injector cleaner (I saw something called BG44K Fuel System Cleaner recommended on another forum).

Any help appreciated.

Vic


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I would suggest NOT putting the fuel cleaners in there and drive for a while.

dump some decent gas in there with no cleaners and run it for a while and see what happens.
often times, those injector cleaners cause more problems than they solve. they'll end up clogging the injectors if there was junk in the fuel system anywhere.

18-19 ohms on the injectors is beginning to go, but that's not that bad if they're ALL that resistance. they were progbably matches that way from the factory.

also, $1200 is stupid high for that job! Injectors are about $60 each (x 6), and install will take 2-3 hours.
you'll need about $30-40 in gaskets on top of the injector price.

If you're anywhere near Houston, shoot me an email and I'll be glad to give you a good price on doing the work for you.


----------



## vtnpgh (Feb 13, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> I would suggest NOT putting the fuel cleaners in there and drive for a while.
> 
> dump some decent gas in there with no cleaners and run it for a while and see what happens.
> often times, those injector cleaners cause more problems than they solve. they'll end up clogging the injectors if there was junk in the fuel system anywhere.
> ...



I'm in Pittsburgh, PA: not worth the drive, even if I would make it!

Can you tell me where to find fuel injectors for $60 each? On-line?

Vic


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.internetautomart.com


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

INJECTORS ARE EXPENSIVE, BUT I WOULD LIKE TO COMMENT ON THE BG44K....I WORK AT A NISSAN DEALERSHIP AND I HAVE CUSTOMERS THAT WILL SWEAR AN OATH ON THE BIBLE THAT THE STUFF WORKS WONDERS. AND I AGREE 100%, MY WIFES SATURN HAD A NASTY IDLE PROBLEM, PUT IN BG44K...IDLE FIXED ITSELF AND HASN'T CAME BACK. I'LL PUT IT THIS WAY IT CAN'T HURT THE INJECTORS ANY MORE THAN THEY ARE. TRY IT AND ENJOY.

JUSTIN
:cheers:

BTW: DEPENDING ON ENGINE SIZE INJECTORS BY NISSAN LIST PRICE EACH INJECTOR COSTS $143.86 PLUS TAX OF COURSE.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would recommend changing the fuel filter and then filling the tank with premium fuel and a fuel dryer. On the next tank add the 44K; although, offically Nissan does not recommend the use of any injector cleaner because the fine particles can clog the filter within the injectors, although I have never seen or heard of any problem with any BG product and many Nissan dealers carry their products as well. The 44K really cleans the system out so you may want to change the filter out again after a third tank full of fuel.
Then if it doesn't improve you may want to replace the troublesome injectors and not necessarily all of them because at that point I seriously doubt that you will have a problem with all of them. Just my .02 though.

Troy


----------



## kaleb (Feb 18, 2004)

Apophis said:


> INJECTORS ARE EXPENSIVE, BUT I WOULD LIKE TO COMMENT ON THE BG44K....I WORK AT A NISSAN DEALERSHIP AND I HAVE CUSTOMERS THAT WILL SWEAR AN OATH ON THE BIBLE THAT THE STUFF WORKS WONDERS. AND I AGREE 100%, MY WIFES SATURN HAD A NASTY IDLE PROBLEM, PUT IN BG44K...IDLE FIXED ITSELF AND HASN'T CAME BACK. I'LL PUT IT THIS WAY IT CAN'T HURT THE INJECTORS ANY MORE THAN THEY ARE. TRY IT AND ENJOY.
> 
> +1 on the BG 44K it's good stuff. (Also work at at dealer).


----------



## vtnpgh (Feb 13, 2004)

All,

I've put in the BG 44K, and now the car is running as well as it ever has (as far as I can tell). The "Check Engine" light has even gone off!

Thanks all: I spent < $30 instead of $1600...

Vic


----------

